# Fantastic Fan Fotos, February, Week 3, 2017



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

We up in the north country have been bombed with big snowfall, to the extend that we now have about 4 ft. of snow on the ground. So in honor of big snow, let's start this week with this one.

View attachment 282082


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

We've had a good amount of snow this winter as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Good one, Vern.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

During its day the Northern Pacific had to battle gigantic snow fall over Stampede Pass on top of the Cascade Mountains. One of the biggest railroad disasters happened in 1910 when an avalanche hit 2 Great Northern passenger trains that had been stranded for 2 days at White Pass in the Cascades killing 96 passengers.

The Northern Pacific on the Seattle & Yakima RR.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Not much snow here.  Great photos so far.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

TMCC trio


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Bill the NP Loewy paint scheme is one of the nicest in the history of the railroad industry. You have a beautiful inventory.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You have a beautiful inventory.


I'll second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Spence said:


> Not much snow here.  Great photos so far.


Not many trains, either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Vern, be kind, he does have the beach. Not much snow there either.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Vern, be kind, he does have the beach. Not much snow there either.


Well, OK Brian.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Better not pick on Spence*

Sure he has the beach, but, if he decides to run across the channel, he will have enough snow to bury all of us.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I stay away from the Big Island. Don't wanna see that white stuff.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Setting up the module for the All Gauge Toy Train Association at Del Mar Fairground for the GTS and a custom Black CA License plate


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

No snow at home and no snow here either. On the beach on the north shore of Kauai today. 








But I did ride a train. The Kauai Sugar Plantation train.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Brian & Lynly.....I am so jealous!

Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Putting my Army Heavyweights all together......

































Peter


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Great assortment of photos this week.

Bill


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Very well, Traindiesel, and nice photos, everyone!


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Great Photos Especially Brian's Beach front covered in snow

Doc Mil trains are the best.

Ok Been MIA but you guys are not alone. 

Here's mine and yes always snow on the ground in Winterton.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> No snow at home and no snow here either. On the beach on the north shore of Kauai today.
> 
> Brian, were neighbors. I'm only a couple of islands away.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Spence said:


> Traindiesel said:
> 
> 
> > No snow at home and no snow here either. On the beach on the north shore of Kauai today.
> ...


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Spence, we're at the Lihue airport waiting for our flight to Honolulu for the next nine days at the Grand Waikikian.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

John brought his Disney train to the club on Wednesday. This is a big crowd pleaser at our open houses. John has done a fantastic job with his scratch built Disney cars.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Spence, we're at the Lihue airport waiting for our flight to Honolulu for the next nine days at the Grand Waikikian.


You and Spence should get together at the Outrigger Reef's Shore Bird right on Waikiki Beach near the west end.  That stretch of beach from there to the Hilton Hawaiian Village is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

PatKn said:


> John brought his Disney train to the club on Wednesday. This is a big crowd pleaser at our open houses. John has done a fantastic job with his scratch built Disney cars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GmqrqRnG0po


That's a great train! I like how the Black Pearl was done.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Vern, we were at the Hilton in the Tapa Bar tonight for some cold drinks and live Hawaiian music. Tomorrow we go visit the family of my father-in-law's commanding officer, who was a Pearl Harbor survivor.

Also, here is the Atlas O display at last years York Meet, featuring the California Zephyr.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

From trainrunningyesterday:

















...and, a visit from my former train companion and Grand Dog, Max!









Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Great pics, everyone......Pat, tell your buddy that the Disney train is something else! Fantastic!

Peter


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Vern, we were at the Hilton in the Tapa Bar tonight for some cold drinks and live Hawaiian music. Tomorrow we go visit the family of my father-in-law's commanding officer, who was a Pearl Harbor survivor.
> 
> Also, here is the Atlas O display at last years York Meet, featuring the California Zephyr.
> View attachment 282762


Even better, Traindiesel. Sounds like you're having a wonderful time. Don't forget the free Pearl Harbor tour, if you haven't been on it before.

Nice photo of the CZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Good to see Max back home again. What a great looking dog. I know you miss him.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> During its day the Northern Pacific had to battle gigantic snow fall over Stampede Pass on top of the Cascade Mountains. One of the biggest railroad disasters happened in 1910 when an avalanche hit 2 Great Northern passenger trains that had been stranded for 2 days at White Pass in the Cascades killing 96 passengers.
> 
> The Northern Pacific on the Seattle & Yakima RR.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Bill.....you are my ticket to looking at the gorgeous RRs of the Pacific NW.....without it, I would be stuck in my own little Northeast Corridor.
Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Good to see Max back home again. What a great looking dog. I know you miss him.


Thank you, Brian.....we're having a nice visit....we're watching Max this weekend while my son looks at a summer internship with a law firm in Wilmington Delaware.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Peter, I bet you will enjoy every minute of Max sitting this weekend.

Here is his counterpart Cooper who is rapidly becoming a "Big Boy". 

View attachment 283433


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Max with his River City 3 Railers badge:









He ready for our next modular group display!

Peter


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome photos!


----------



## ebe1129 (Dec 18, 2016)

There's a 38 year olds train and a 6 year olds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

